# ماهي اعطال ميكنة غسيل الكلي



## hamidmaroc (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

لو تكرم اعضاء منتدانا 

فاني اطلب شرح للاعطال التي تحدث بمكينات غسيل الكلي واصلاحها​


----------



## hamidmaroc (13 يناير 2010)

وارجوا مواقع ماركات اجهزة الغسيل


----------



## hamidmaroc (15 يناير 2010)

للرفع


----------



## mohabd28eg (15 يناير 2010)

اولا
ماركة جامبرو
موديل Ak 200S
صناعة سويدي
يوجد كتالوج يسمي الـerror code 
خاص بالاعطال حيث ان لكل عطل بالماكينة رقم 

يظهر علي الشاشة وتفصل العطل موجود بالكتالوج

يوجد نوعين من الاعطال عطل software 
وعطل hydrulic 

مرفق الكتالوج


----------



## hamidmaroc (16 يناير 2010)

شكري الجزيل للصديق العزيز 

سابحث عن هدا الكاتلوج بالمنتدى 


لكن الاعطال التي تحدث بمكينات غسيل الكلي هي نفسها

يعني تتشابه في الصفة وفي طريقة الحل


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز اذا أردت معرفة شىء عن أجهزة الغسيل الكلوى يمكنك مراسلة e[email protected] فهو متخصص بها .

أخوك فى الله

محمد سليمان


----------



## hamidmaroc (19 يناير 2010)

sollyforever02 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخى العزيز اذا أردت معرفة شىء عن أجهزة الغسيل الكلوى يمكنك مراسلة e[email protected] فهو متخصص بها .
> 
> ...


 

جزاك الله بما اردت اخي محمد سليمان على هده الافادة


----------



## ahmadba (22 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من لديه نسخة او رابط فعال لكتالوك الصيانة و التشغيل فريزينوس 4008b


----------



## محمود الفاشر (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليك ورحمة وبركاته لدي مشكلة في ماركة جامبرو ak95مابفتح ماكينة مغذي جيد الحل ايه


----------



## eng\abdelrahman (27 مايو 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

